# Newbies trip France/Spain Jan&Feb 2016



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

hi
Any advice please for us to plan our first tgrip abroad through France in early January saying in Spain for February as well.
Are there any others or groups travelling from Roscoff or Caen areas at that time?
Look forward to hearing from anyone with experience including stopovers en route.
Ta

Mike & Julie:grin2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Mike & Julie and welcome.
We often do a Spring trip to Spain and always take the Plymouth to Roscoff route.
Never been as early as January though.
If you don't already have them, I would recommend getting All the Aires France & ACSI books from Vicarious Books.
We always use Aires when travelling through France but at that time of year you may find that there is no water available.
Also there will not be many campsites available in France at that time of year.
The ACSI campsite book will give you good discounts during the low season but southern Spain gets very busy during the winter so you may need to book.
The route we usually take is down the west coast via La Rochelle, where there is a free aire, Biarritz, Pamplona, Zaragoza and Valencia.
Several people on here overwinter in Spain so I'm sure you will get lots of information in due course and if you search the Spain touring forum you will find lots there.

Cazzie


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Ta Cazzie/ much appreciated,
Mike


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Do this trip many times each way every year. 
Best advice remember you are in Motorhome heaven unlike UK as you will be welcomed almost everywhere. 
Just be alert and stop wherever you want 99.99 % of times you will be ok .Don't listen to the people that tell you not to do this as most of them have obviously never done it. just use your own judgement and you will be fine.
In France use Aires when u can .In Spain not so easy but many service areas are fine for stopovers. Thousands do it without trouble


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike.

Welcome.

We have spent winter in spain the last few years. It depends upon what you are looking to do. We have stayed at Villanova Park south of Barcelona at Vilanova I la Geltru and have made many friends there. Its a great site with fantastic amenities including indoor heated pool and gym which is free to use during the week. Costs just over 10 eu per week incl power for stays of over 30 days.

Many go further south but for my money this is the best wintersite around. Great staff, close to Barcelona 35 mins on excellent train service and plenty to see and do.

Whatever you do take your time and enjoy.

cheers

barry


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

musicbus said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


10 euros a week?


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

mikenewson said:


> hi
> Any advice please for us to plan our first tgrip abroad through France in early January saying in Spain for February as well.
> Are there any others or groups travelling from Roscoff or Caen areas at that time?
> Look forward to hearing from anyone with experience including stopovers en route.
> ...


Thanks for this post. We too are new at this game and are considering such a trip at a similar time. The replies are most useful.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We are heading down to Marjal Costa Blanca site for January and then on to LA Bella Vista for February. The first near Murcia in Spain the second near Estepona Spain.
We travel via the Portsmouth to Santander Ferry on Wednesday 06 January. Two stop overs on the way out in Spain at Burgos and then Arjanuez.
First time trip for us. Great comments and advice from more experienced folks on here.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

HI Jamsie,
Very interesting we could be on the same ferry!!!
I have seen the Ruta de la Plata online and wonder if that is a good route as we are going to Esztepona where we have accomodation booked at Seasons Forest Hills site from 16th January to 21st February then we plan to travel north through Spain and France back to UK in March.

Look us up in Forest Hills if u get a chance

Fun times!

Mike


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

sorry.. 10 eu per day for stays over 31 days elec including.

still at 70 eu per week is is the best value for money I have seen in 12 years of motorhoming around Europe and UK

Chea


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Jamsie,
Thats it 6/1/16 ferry booked. May se u on board!
Mike


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have spent the last 7 to 8 years overwintering in southern Spain and Portugal and we have tried every route possible coming and going. It looks as if you are getting the ferry to Santander so you could drive straight down the middle - Burgos, Madrid, Jaen, Granada etc., If you go west along the Ruta de la Plata it will take you longer but there are some great places to visit. You have to bear in mind that in Jan/Feb the northern half of Spain is chuffin cold and you will want to head south quicker. As already advised get the ACSI camping book with the discount card and the All the Aires Spain and Portugal. These will be invaluable for stop overs on route.

We will be heading off just before Xmas for the Puerto Mazaron/Isla Plana area and then make our way to Ricon de la Victoria which is east of Malaga. Then over to the Cadiz area, on to Portugal the tootle back home via northern Spain and western France to catch the Le Havre ferry at the end of March. We usually stay on aires and ACSI sites but we also wild camp from time to time.

I hope you have a great trip and I have some pictures etc on my website below that might give you some ideas.

Christine


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
One Q have you got snow chains or anything similar for this route at this time of year? or aren't they likely to be necessary on main routes?
We are getting excited now it's less than 6 weeks away, shame i've broken my ankle in 3 places but expecting to be fit bt Christmas!!
Mike


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thniking of something similar in April. I've been along the west coast of France in July - hot. What will it be like in April? Will sites be open.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

mikenewson said:


> Hi,
> One Q have you got snow chains or anything similar for this route at this time of year? or aren't they likely to be necessary on main routes?
> We are getting excited now it's less than 6 weeks away, shame i've broken my ankle in 3 places but expecting to be fit bt Christmas!!
> Mike


We have never needed snow chains, the motorways have always been clear in northern Spain when we have been there in winter.



StephandJohn said:


> Thniking of something similar in April. I've been along the west coast of France in July - hot. What will it be like in April? Will sites be open.


Yes, lots of sites open around March/April time. The weather? Who knows!! it could be anything. :smile2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We went to Roscoff on our first trip abroad and drove to here
http://www.camping-ar-kleguer.com/en/
on the outskirts of St Pol de Leon. The next day we went in to St Pol at lunchtime when it was quiet to get a feel for driving on the 'wrong' side. After that we were fine and ready for months away.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I would take some snow chains with you, you never now.

Dill


----------

